# My growing puppy (a picture timeline)



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

On my Tumbler I have set up a series of pictures going from 5 weeks to today (6 months) of my growing Jude. I am so proud of my growing puppy! 

Just thought some people here might be interested, here is the link: 

Thinking....


(disclaimer: I have like 2 or 3 unrelated pictures, and also my profile picture portrays a "flipping the bird")


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

The link won't load.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

hnmm, weird. its working for me.. hmm


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Saw your link. Such a handsome boy. You are doing great with him. I'm not surprised he's top in class. German shepherds are so smart. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Sawwahbear (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

I was able to load it. HOLY CRAP!!! He looks EXACTLY like Zeus. Good looking dog you got there.


----------

